# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Как нужно правильно понимать атрибут многорукости Вишну?

## Vелес

Харе Кришна!

Я читал, что каждый атрибут Вишну что-то означает. А что значит можество рук у Вишну? Как это нужно понимать?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:

Lord Visnu is sometimes depicted with ten arms, which indicates that
He is the master of the ten directions. That is to say that there is no
space that He is not in command of - north, south, east, west, up, down and
everything inbetween.

	Sometimes He has four arms; sometimes many thousands, as when He
appeared as Lord Nrsimhadeva and killed the demon armies before killing
Hiranyakasipu:

SB 7.8.19, SB 7.8.20, SB 7.8.21, SB 7.8.22, SB 7.8.19-22

Hiranyakasipu studied the form of the Lord, trying to decide who the form of
Nrsimha-deva standing before him was. The Lord's form was extremely fearsome
because of His angry eyes, which resembled molten gold; His shining mane,
which expanded the dimensions of His fearful face; His deadly teeth; and His
razor-sharp tongue, which moved about like a dueling sword. His ears were
erect and motionless, and His nostrils and gaping mouth appeared like caves
of a mountain. His jaws parted fearfully, and His entire body touched the
sky. His neck was very short and thick, His chest broad, His waist thin, and
the hairs on His body as white as the rays of the moon. His arms, which
resembled flanks of soldiers, spread in all directions as He killed the
demons, rogues and atheists with His conchshell, disc, club, lotus and other
natural weapons.

SB 7.8.31

nakha-ankura -- by the pointed nails; utpatita -- torn out; hrt-saroruham --
whose heart, which was like a lotus flower; visrjya -- leaving aside; tasya
-- of him; anucaran -- the followers (soldiers and bodyguards); udayudhan --
having raised weapons; ahan -- He killed; samastan -- all;
nakha-sastra-panibhih -- with His nails and other weapons in His hands;
dordanda-yuthah -- having unlimited arms; anupathan -- the attendants of
Hiranyakasipu; sahasrasah -- by thousands.

TRANSLATION
The Supreme Personality of Godhead, who had many, many arms, first uprooted
Hiranyakasipu's heart and then threw him aside and turned toward the demon's
soldiers. These soldiers had come in thousands to fight with Him with raised
weapons and were very faithful followers of Hiranyakasipu, but Lord
Nrsimha-deva killed all of them merely with the ends of His nails.


	The Lord can have as many arms as He likes and He manifests them
according to the lila He is engaged in. But generally He is four-armed as He
resides in the Vaikuntha lokas.

	Here are two stories to illustrate this point:

February 10 1976 - Mayapur [from TD 1]

While walking on the roof Prabhupada told us about "ten hands and two
hands." Because Krsna is everywhere, in all the ten directions, He is
therefore said to have ten hands. In comparison, we limited beings have only
two hands. "So my father used to say, 'When Krsna takes your money or
possessions in ten hands, how you can protect it with two hands? And when He
gives you in ten hands, how much can you take in two hands?'"
He laughed. "So in my case it has become practical. Everything He has taken
in ten hands, and now He is giving in ten hands. I am practically
experiencing. My Guru Maharaja ordered me, 'You do this.' I was trying to
save my business, my family, with two hands, and Krsna took it in ten hands.
And now, after making me a beggar, He is giving me, ten hands: 'You take as
much as you like.'"


	I once visited my brother and his family. I had given them a picture
of Lord Visnu with four arms. So his young daughters asked, "Who is this?" I
told them, "This is a picture of God."
So they looked puzzled and said, "God can't have four arms!"
I replied by asking them, "How many arms does an octopus have?"
They replied, "Eight."
"So if a lowly creature like an octopus can have eight arms," I told them,
"why can't God have four?"

	The conception of God for the karmis is limited, actually they have
no real idea. But we know from the Bhagavatam that He has an unlimited
spiritual form and He can manifest in many different forms for His own
purposes.

Перевод на русский:

Господь Вишну иногда изображается с десятью руками, что значит что Он – господин десяти направлений.  То есть нет мест, которые бы Он не контролировал, будь то север или юг, запад или восток, верх или низ и все что находится между ними.

Иногда у него четыре руки, а иногда тысячи, как в случае,  когда Он явился как Господь Нрисимхадева  и уничтожил армию демонов во главе с Хираньякашипу: 

цитата из ШБ 7.8.19-7.8.22:  «Хираньякашипу  стал внимательно разглядывать, стоявшего перед ним Нрисимхадеву, пытаясь понять, кто же это такой. Господь в этом облике был поистине страшен: Его гневные глаза цветом были похожи на расплавленное золото; огромный и ужасный лик казался еще больше от окружавшей его сияющей гривы; оскаленные зубы внушали смертельный страх, а язык, словно острый меч в руках воина, непрестанно двигался из стороны в сторону. Его неподвижные уши стояли торчком, ноздри и отверстый зев напоминали горные пещеры, а разомкнутые челюсти вызывали ужас. Тело Нрисимхадевы касалось небосвода. У Него была очень короткая и толстая шея, широкая грудь и тонкая талия, а тело покрывали серебристые, как лунный свет, волоски. Его руки, напоминавшие армию отважных воинов, простирались во всех направлениях, ибо Он своим оружием – диском, булавой, раковиной, лотосом и прочим – уничтожал всех демонов и других негодяев-безбожников». 

 Или цитата из ШБ 7.8.31: «Верховный Господь, обладающий великим множеством рук, вырвал сердце Хираньякашипу и отбросил его в сторону, а затем повернулся к его воинам. Тысячи вооруженных воинов, беззаветно преданных Хираньякашипу, кинулись сражаться с Господом, но Он убил их всех кончиками Своих ногтей».

Итак, у Господа может быть столько рук сколько Он пожелает и Он проявляет  их в соответствии с той или иной лилой (божественной игрой или подвигом), в которую Он вовлечен. Но обычно у Него четыре руки, когда он пребывает на планетах Вайкунтхи. Чтобы проиллюстрировать эту идею можно привести 2 истории:

Майяпур, 10 февраля 1976 года (из ТД, 1):
«Гуляя по крыше, Прабхупада рассказал нам историю о «десяти руках» и «двух руках». Поскольку Кришна находится повсюду, во всех десяти направлениях, говорят, что у Него десять рук, а у нас только две. «Мой отец говорил: «Если Кришна десятью руками хочет отобрать у тебя деньги или имущество, сможешь ли ты удержать их своими двумя? А когда Он дает тебе что-то десятью руками сразу, много ли ты сможешь взять своими двумя?» Прабхупада рассмеялся: «Так со мной и случилось. Сначала Он все забрал десятью руками, а теперь десятью руками отдает. Именно так и происходит. Гуру Махараджа приказал мне: «Занимайся этим». Я же пытался обеими руками оградить свой бизнес, семью, но Кришна десятью руками отнял у меня все. А теперь, сделав меня нищим, Он протягивает мне сразу десятью руками: «Бери сколько хочешь!».

Однажды я навещал моего брата и его семью. Я подарил им изображение Господа Вишну с четырьмя руками. И его младшие дочери спросили: «А кто это?» И я ответил, что это изображение Бога. Они посмотрели на меня недоуменным взглядом и сказали: «У Бога не может быть четыре руки». Я ответил им встречным вопросом: «А сколько рук у осьминога?» Они ответили, что восемь. «Так если низшие создания, такие как осьминог,  могут иметь восемь конечностей, почему же Бог не может иметь четыре – сказал я».

Итак, карми (обычные люди) имеют ограниченную концепцию Бога, по сути никакой концепции вообще. Но мы знаем из Бхагаватам, что у Бога неограниченная духовная форма и Он может проявиться во множестве иных форм по своему усмотрению.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

